# New post on Biscuit and looking for feedback



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello Everyone and Team Biscuit

My wife wants me to start a new discussion thread and broadcast the video we've recorded this evening to get more feedback.

According to Dr. Sisson, he believes the behaviors you see in the video are those of tonic seizures. In which we do support his finding. What we found ourselves keeping to 2nd guess ourselves is that we don't think it is seizures that is occuring rather we think this is signs of new complication that is making it hard and painful when Biscuit tries to poop, or mostly when he tries to urinate. 

The reason we found ourselves second guessing is that my wife has been closely monitoring these activities, when they start, how long it lasted, and she said they only happen when Biscuit seem to want to urinate in which he has the most difficult time doing since the new relapse of seizure that started last Sunday 2/10. 

We are now tracking and documenting these activities more closely and with the hope of broadcasting the information to a wider audience that we can get more candid feedback from anyone who has experienced similiar symptoms or known of any information to help guide us. My wife said that once Biscuit can successfully urinate, the activities generally stops and he would then calm and settle down.

In the end, we are basically concerns that if these episode are not actual tonic seizures, then shooting our boy up with Valium everytime these episodes occurs are not good for him either and that we could be mistreating the real problem. 

We will be bringing him to the Vet tomorrow to request further testing to see if there is any complication with the blader or urinary system. 

Warning, the video contains audio feed where you will find Biscuit yelping out loud when the symptoms intensifies. 

The episode starts up and last about 15-17sec, then it stop for about 10-15sec, and starts up again. Also I would have to warn everyone there are audio of Biscuit yelping in pain so please take caution if you might get upset watching it. We immediately gave 3ML diazepam after the video ended.





 

This is recording is about 30min later when Biscuit is lying in his bed trying to move his legs. We weren't really sure if the seizures, if it is seizure, are still occuring.




 (cut1)





 (cut2)


Anyhow, we're simply sharing and looking for any feedback or comment to further help guide us. We are also planning to get the information to Biscuit Vet and consult with her to see what she thinks.

Biscuit send his loves and hugs to everyone who has been directly or indirectly following his rough roads and his will to continue the fight to beat this diseases. :smootch:


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

How long has he had seizures? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh & Ann, it does appear that he is having real effort to urinate. Kitzel did not pee for more than 24 hrs. after his neuter & when he did he screamed. That was my only experience w/something like this. It obviously pained him as he is ver stoic. It may be that he has some sort of crystals blocking his tubes, or it may be just from the seizures and not being able to coordinate to work the muscles to pee & poop. I would imagine he is most uncomfortable in these processes. I know a human would be in great pain. (forgive me for saying that, but I feel you want to know)
I do think you should trust your "gut" feelings and have it checked out. Dr. S is not always present & he isn't God, so he may not catch all he needs to in order to make a judgement. JMHO
It is so painful to watch, but I want to follow w/you in this journey. Bless you both.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

This is heartbreaking for you, I know...:crying:I have read your previous threads about Biscuit including your vet's responses about his condition. I hate to see him continue to suffer..it is so hard to let them go..I know because I have been there, too. I agree with your vet that he is not going to make it...you all have put up a heroic effort to help him...you love him so much..the kindest thing that you can do for Biscuit is to put an end to his suffering..this is a disease that is usually fatal.. it is now very hard on him and you, as well...I'm sorry... This is probably not what you wanted to hear, and I don't blame you for that...I pray that a cure will be found for this horrible disease..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I see how Ann strokes Biscuit so gently and speaks so softly to him. It's obvious how much you love him , and have given the very best of care. It's so heartbreaking to see him like this. I cannot imagine what you're going through. I pray for strength for you when it!s time to let Biscuit go. That's a difficult decision(I've had to do it several times) but I think that we instinctively know when it!s time. Sending prayers and hugs to you, Ann and Biscuit.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Dear Vinhle and Ann, you both have fought so valiantly for little Biscuit, but I sadly agree with April. There is a time for fighting and there is a time for letting go. I think your dear Biscuit is suffering now. 

Letting go at the end is the hardest thing a pet owner ever has to do. This poem helped me say goodbye to my beloved Lady:




*The Last Battle *
 
 If it should be that I grow frail and weak 
And pain should keep me from my sleep, 
Then will you do what must be done, 
For this -- the last battle -- can't be won. 
You will be sad I understand, 
But don't let grief then stay your hand, 
For on this day, more than the rest, 
Your love and friendship must stand the test. 
We have had so many happy years, 
You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 
When the time comes, please, let me go. 
Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 
Only, stay with me till the end 
And hold me firm and speak to me 
Until my eyes no longer see. 
I know in time you will agree 
It is a kindness you do to me. 
Although my tail its last has waved, 
From pain and suffering I have been saved. 
Don't grieve that it must be you 
Who has to decide this thing to do; 
We've been so close -- we two -- these years, 
Don't let your heart hold any tears. 

-- Unknown


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh My Dear, May god guide your Mind In This-Your Heart is Making you hold on. You are great parents. And i know this is killing you.*
*Maybe in all fairness this little one needs peace and rest. To let him go is so hard for you,but is it better for biscuit?*

*Iam Praying for his suffering and your Guidence. Nickee**


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

Dear sweet sweet Biscuit you can cleary see how much you adore him and noone can ever take that away from you, he will love you forever more for the fight that you have put up for him and everything you have done. 

I feel too that he looks like he is sad and suffering now and that you have done everything within your power but sadly this horrible disease has overtaken. 

If i am ever in such a situation i would like to think somoeone would be honest with me even if it is not what i want to hear.

Love to you all you are the best parents Biscuit could ever have asked.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I am going to have to agree with the other post. I think Biscuit knows that you and your wife have fought long and hard for Biscuits health. Watching the first video just broke my heart. I think Biscuit is suffering now and I think its time to consider letting Biscuit go to the rainbow bridge where he can run free and pee all he wants with out any pain. I am praying for you and your wife.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh & Ann, 
I wanted to tell you about "Bo" our last little rescue pup. We don't know how old he was or what his history was, but we found out after having him for about a week that he was totally deaf (which was fine w/us---that can be advantageous in Greece!). He was such a happy little guy & LOVED everyone. He would walk up to all the people at the bus stop & ask for a head scratch---even if he knew they didn't like dogs. He never met a stranger. In fact I nick-named him Happy. We actually got him so my DH would have his own dog---and he was his dog until after picking him up in the US & traveling around w/him for a week he brought him home. It didn't take long for Bo/Happy to decide he was MY dog. Even though he could not hear he could communicate very, very well. He would drop his leash or harness or dish in front of you until you took him out or fed him. He would lie on our feet so that when we moved, he moved. He was our little shadow.
We soon found out that not only was he deaf but he had cushings disease, and also he developed a growth in his mouth which we had removed and the vet felt was harmless. It turned out to re-grow quickly & was a very aggressive (and fatal form) of cancer. The vet gave him at the most 7 months. Geez, we had not had him that long & had fallen madly in love w/this little guy. 
I have had to make that awful choice many times in my life---and this was one of the hardest. We just were not ready---and so he continued along being Mr. Happy. We soon realized that he was putting up a valiant front for us---how did we know? He started to bleed from his mouth in the night when he slept and would cry, but only at night when he thought we were sleeping. I think he had extra keen senses because of his deafness---he knew how hard it would be on us. 
Also my TX vet wrote to ask me "are you keeping him alive for him or for you?" He was also a good friend, so we took to heart his question. 
At about the 5-6 month mark both DH & I concluded that we could not let him suffer like this. He had an awful smell from the mouth & we knew he was getting toward the end. We decided to take him for a hot chocolate (which we let cool) at Starbucks as he always went w/us & wanted one, but we did not give him chocolate. We took him on one long, last walk down his favorite streets and then for the chocolate. He LOVED it. He thought he had died & gone to heaven---and you know something, he did---that very day. We laid him to rest at the Cosmo Vision center here in Athens with all our other little babies and our grand-dog. 
That was a few years ago and although I tear up writing this, I am not sorry for that decision. I would cry every time for a year when I saw a little white dog. After a year my husband finally said "ok sandi, it is time for us to look for another baby." . . . Then came Kitzel. :aktion033:
If you feel the time isn't right for Biscuit, then at least start thinking in that direction. . . sometimes it takes us a while to coordinate our hearts and our heads. 
Please forgive me if it seems like I am trying to decide for you---truly I am not, I think we just want to free you up to do the best you can for him when you are ready. 
As always sending you both much love, admiration, and many prayers for wisdom/decisions each day. Please let us know what the vet says today.:wub:

__________________


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Vihn and Ann,

You have worked so hard to make Biscuit well. Your hearts must break a bit more each time you get a setback like this. I think you need to think about a very difficult decision. You clearly love sweet Biscuit, but he looks very much like he is now in considerable pain. I will be thinking about the three of you, may your path lead to peace for all of you. Please let us know what the vet says.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Vihn and Ann,

My heart just breaks and tears are streaming down my eyes as I type this. I just can't imagine how hard this must be for both of you and Biscuit. I will be praying that whatever happens that God provides you clarity and peace in whatever you decide the next step is. I wish I was there to give both of you big hugs. You guys will be in my thoughts and prayers. Please feel free to process your thoughts and feelings here. We are surely here for you.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

You've both loved and cared for Biscuit through so much,but he is suffering with no letting up or cure insight. I cry as I type this but maybe it's time to consider letting biscuit rest. We've had to send suffering babies to the bridge more times than I want to remember...It never gets easier...
Love to you both and Biscuit.:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Vinh and Ann...if this is difficult for me I can just imagine what your going through watching it and bracing for the next episode. I am so terribly sorry that Biscuit has to live through this for a second. You are both wonderful people for taking care of him so well. Hugs and sweet kisses for Biscuit.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Vinh and Ann, I have no advice or words of wisdom to offer. I just want you to know that, like so many others, I am here for you. Dear, sweet Biscuit. He should not have to suffer, if there is no hope for a cure.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Biscuit is suffering,
you are suffering
we are all crying seeing what he is going through.:smcry:

Biscuit doesn't enjoy being a pupp anymore, I think he is trying to tell you something.....


Be courageous and do what is best FOR HIM
:heart:


*


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> Dear Vinhle and Ann, you both have fought so valiantly for little Biscuit, but I sadly agree with April. There is a time for fighting and there is a time for letting go. I think your dear Biscuit is suffering now.
> 
> Letting go at the end is the hardest thing a pet owner ever has to do. This poem helped me say goodbye to my beloved Lady:
> 
> ...


:crying::goodpost:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

These posts make me cry because it brings back the pain of all the times in my life that I have held my beloved dogs in my arms as my vet gently eased them out of this world. It was always so hard and I am still grieving my two beloveds who I had to say goodbye to last summer, but I also know it was the right thing to do. When the suffering exceeds the joy of life, it is time. They depend upon us to give them this last final gift, the gift of peace.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I could not bring myself to watch the videos, but this thread has really brought on the tears. My 13 year old baby is also struggling, and I know I will have to face the inevitable at some point. I am trusting that I will know when that time is. I will be praying for you both and of course, for Biscuit. 

Hugs, Lydia


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I was always afraid that I wouldn't know when it would be time to let go. I was hoping that my Lola would just go in her sleep like Kerry's Crisse. But, that wasn't to be. In the end, I looked in her eyes and saw that she was tired. No more enjoyment. It broke my heart, but I let her go.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

There are drugs to help ease the effort of urination, but you'd really have to talk to your vet about the feasibility of this with all of the other meds and whether or not that is truly a long term solution. We typically only use such things in the very short term. Catheterizing him at home with any frequency is not really a good idea.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

My heart breaks for all that you have gone through. You have been the best owners/doggie parents that any fluff could ever wish for. You have fought the good fight but I think Biscuit must be tired. I have not had to make such a decision with a dog but I have had to go through it with horses more than once. It is never easy. You will know when and if it is time. As an early poster said, sometimes it takes a little time for the head and the heart to meet in this decision. Praying for you...


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I too, have had to make this decision. Truly, it was the hardest thing that I have EVER done. Vinh, you and Ann, as furbaby parents, have done EVERYTHING possible for Biscuit and I am sure that he knows that you love him more than anything. I would like to believe that if my furbaby was very sick, that I would be as thorough as you have--researching every possible avenue for help for my baby. And I would also hope that someone would help me see past my pain and do what is best for my baby now. I know how you feel. I know how much you love him and I know how desperate you are to find a cure for him. My prayer for you and Biscuit is that God will give you the strength and courage to take that next step. Precious Biscuit, you have been such a trooper and an inspiration to us all. This world will seem very empty without you. You have been so brave. I am so sorry that this has happened to you. Hopefully, when you get to the Bridge, you can find my precious beloved Maggie and you and she can run and play carefree, healthy and happy. I know you and Maggie will be waiting there when your Mommie and Daddy and I get there, then we will all be reunited again. Wishing you all love and prayers.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

It really is heartbreaking seeing you all suffer. The love is palpable, but I have to agree with the others that maybe it is time. :grouphug: Whatever life Biscuit can have now with all the meds and seizures can't be a good one. I don't think I have ever seen a thread on here where people have said it is time.... Take care. :crying:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Vinh and Ann, I have no wisdom to give, but I sympathize with what you going through. My God continue to help you be strong and guide your decision. Biscuit, you are such a tough little guy, we all love you sweet boy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I cannot bring myself to watch the videos. I know it would be too heartbreaking. Just know that most of us here have been put in the position of having to make the most difficult decision of life so we all know the turmoil you and Ann are going through right now. My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just checking in to see what the vet said today Vinh?

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

Team Biscuit member:wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

If you don't think they are seizures, you might want to find a urologist. Have you thought of getting a second opinion from another vet? Or have you already? I am sorry, but I am not sure I understand what started these seizures and why things are not getting any better for the little guy.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I watched the videos and they are heart breaking. I am so sad and I pray that whatever decision is made in this situation that you will know that you did all you could to love that sweetheart and that you will find peace in knowing you were the best parents .


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

yukki said:


> If you don't think they are seizures, you might want to find a urologist. Have you thought of getting a second opinion from another vet? Or have you already? I am sorry, but I am not sure I understand what started these seizures and why things are not getting any better for the little guy.


 Here's an explanation of what Biscuit has.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/52-maltese-health-behavior/130026-gme-nme.html


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Words cannot express how I am feeling about precious Biscuit's ordeal. It breaks my heart so. All day I think about this sweet little soul, and I can't help bursting into tears at some point during my day just thinking about the little guy. Seems strange to feel this way having never even met him but his struggle has touched my heart strings. 

My heart aches so for this little man. I cannot and will not watch any more new videos. I am a believer that our pets will let us know when they have had enough and when they are ready to let go. I hate to admit this but from watching the last set of videos, I believe Biscuit is trying to tell you that now may be that time. As the vet has said and as we all can see in these videos, his little body cannot endure much more, and it is so unfair to make him go on living in pain and to be suffering. He cannot possibly be happy. His quality of life is failing as well as all his bodily systems. He does not deserve to be suffering or to be in pain just because we will be so very sad to lose him. 

You have been the best parents ever. You have done more than most would have to see him through this horrible disease. And again, I thank you from the bottom of my heart for standing by his side, for loving him through this, and for doing all you can for him. I myself have thought long and hard about what I would do if either of my precious babies had to go through this, and it is NOT an easy decision to make. But maybe the best thing you can do for him now is to consider giving him the ultimate gift.

I hope I have not offended anyone here by anything I may have said. This situation just breaks my heart. But know that we will be here to support you in whatever decision you make. Only you know what is best for your little man, and know that I love Biscuit as if he were my own. God bless what you are doing for him and God bless that sweet little man, Biscuit.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vinh and Ann - as others, it broke my heart to watch the videos. Biscuit looks so uncomfortable to me especially trying to pee. And then he just looks like he's totally exhausted and out of it.I couldn't even watch the earlier videos of him seizing. I really feel that this is not the life he deserves. He has been taken care of, loved and enjoyed by you but at this point he's existing in a very poor quality life. And his prognosis is bad. I think he needs you to give him peace at this point, as hard as it will be for you. Please do it for him.:wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Still praying for all of you.*
*Wish i could do more for you. Nickee**


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Biscuit is such a beautiful, brave boy. Praying that you all find peace soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:Waiting::Waiting::Waiting:

Vinh & Ann, I wasn't here yesterday but I held you all tightly wrapped around my heart throughout the day as I thought that you must have seen the vet by now, and your pain must be so intense. rayer::crying::yes:
Please know that Team Biscuit is here ♥♥, and our hearts are bleeding w/yours'. 
Big, big hugs. :wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Vinh and Ann,
I've been following your story with Bisquit and am truly touched by the love you show taking care of him. My last boy Rocco suffered for a month before my vet got a specialist in. What we thought and were treating was not the whole story, and he would ultimately die. He was suffering a great deal as the airways leading into his lungs were severely collapsed. I could not bear for him to suffer longer, so while he was still asleep from the procedure we said good bye. He is still with me in my heart and I feel his presence all around the house. He is at Peace.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Is there any update on Biscuit? Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I too was wondering about little Biscuit since there has not been any updates.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

rayer:rayer:rayer: for that precious baby boy:wub: and for you and Ann.


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

I think Vihn and Ann it's time to let wee biscuit go to the rainbow bridge also , my wee boy Albert I had to let him go also a few days ago.. It is unfair and it is so so sad to see these wee boys ( who got ill about the same time) .. Suffer ... May god be with you and guide you to make the best decision for little biscuit. He will have Albert to run free with guys xxx


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I think it may be a cultural (Asian/Budhist) belief that an animal should go naturally rather than put it to sleep.

I knew an Asian family who had a very very very sick dog and I kept begging them to put it to sleep but they said no, "it is forbidden by Budha", the animal must die by itself when it is ready.

Maybe that is why Vinh and Ann are unable to take our advise, maybe it's against their beliefs and culture.

So perhaps we should leave it at that.....


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

While I am not aware of what Ann and Vihn might believe, I think that you offered good advice Sammy. I am sure that they are very well aware that little Biscuit might not have too much longer and it is totally in God's hands what happens. We all know just how very hard it is to let out Pets go to the Rainbow Bridge. And it does not any easier either.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Checking in on Biscuit and praying for all three of you. We are here for you and Biscuit. Love, love, LOVE!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Latest updates on Biscuit*

Hello everyone, hello Team Biscuit!

I’m sorry for the lack of updates, and for the late posting of this latest update and Biscuit conditions. Since last weekend, having to exhaustingly dealing with Biscuit’s constant irritation, discomfort, mini-seizures, and then I had to step into a very busy short holiday work week. I simply did not have any time to catch up on the so many comments.

In responding to the overwhelming support and heartfelt concerns for our continued rough rides with Biscuit; we are simply not ready to give up on Biscuit yet and we can see that he is not ready as well. We have been devoting everything to be a part of this fight with our boy since November, and we personally fell that he deserves a few more chances to fight this. 

Dr. Sisson has prescribed a new medication called Felbamate (400mg tablet) in which is a anticonvulsant medication but does not have the sedative effect as Keppra. We have switch over to this new mediation by giving ¼ tablet 100mg every 8 hours starting at 3PM yesterday, and at the same time stop giving the Keppra.

Last week Leflunomide Blood Level test came back and Dr. Sisson said that Biscuit’s Leflunomide level was higher but still not at a therapeutic level. He has increased the Leflunomide dose to 20 mg, 2 tablets, once a day and instructed we to repeat another blood level test in 2 weeks. 

We took Biscuit to see his Vet, Dr. Blackwolf yesterday to do a CBC and also ask the doctor to do an assessment on Biscuit. We’ve inform her of the tonic seizures and also shown her a video of when these seizures occurs. She looks over Biscuit and she said she did not see any signs or indications we need to be overly worried about. She said his lungs seem clear and fine. She felt his abdomen area and said everything seem normal. She felt a small portion of stool back up in his system but she said it’s normal and will eventually come out when he needs to defecate. 

We describe some of the recent irritation and behaviors that Biscuit is doing and she said that is probably normal because he is probably getting irritated because he can’t control certain things that his brain wants to like, trying to use his legs which is not responding as he liked, trying to urinate, trying to defecate, etc. She said this could result in Biscuit whining and whimpering basically because he is frustrated that he can’t do these natural function. She said unless we know for sure that a seizure is happening it is up to us to decide if we want to give the valium or not, and that if we had to it wouldn’t be any more harmful to Biscuit as the disease already is. 

Since we started the new Felbamate and stopping the Levetiracetam (Keppra), we can visibly notice that Biscuit is getting more alert and seem to start getting the strength back mostly starting on his hind legs. The last Valium dose was around 3:30PM yesterday. As the valium started to wear off he is now more alert and less sedated. He is able to pee but most time pees in his bed while he’s lying down because he can’t use his legs to get up. Then he’ll whine to let us know to clean up after him. His stool is still hard and dried but today he was able to defecate on his own after a 30-40min exhausting try to push out the hard pebbles. But he did it anyway. We used a q-tip to apply some Vaseline around the entrance and inside his anus area to help him push the stool out easier. 

Since he is more restless now and cannot uses his legs yet, when we place him in his bed he keep wanting to try to use his legs to get up and we think he simply wants to pace around like he used too. But since he cannot manage this he will get frustrated and irritated and start whining. We are going to try using a body sling to suspend him horizontally at our chest area to see if that will help to calm him down and still leaving him in a comfortable position when he’s up and not sleepy.

Lastly, we have asked Dr. Sisson, if there is any possibility to pursuing any type of rehabilitation therapy to see of hopefully we can help Biscuit to recondition his legs muscles and the uses of his legs so he can walk around? We know that the last major seizures after the decrease of Prednisone were probably the contributing factors to causing his loss of use to his legs. We are also afraid that this damage could be permanent. 

We also wanted to know from the assessment and latest update above; that Dr. Sisson thinks there could be an opportunity soon that we could lower the Phenobarbital dose. Also, we are concerns that by the next decrease Prednisone dose schedule, down to 7.5mg twice per day, it could potential trigger more seizures but we understand the need to do this and the risk we have to take. We wanted to know if it is possible to keep him at 7.5mg twice per day long term just to give him a comfortable life as best and as long as we can.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Biscuit, I wub you.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I have been thinking about sweet Biscuit. I am not surprised that your continuing to fight for your baby, I would too.....and I think you will know when not to do so.

I will continue to pray and I commend you both on doing all you can to give him the best life you can. 

Hugs and prayers!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Still Think of The Both of You. Always In My Prayers Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks for updating us on Sweet Biscuit! Not only is Biscuit a fighter, but you and Ann are too! I pray the that the change in medicine shows good results. I'll continue my prayers for that sweet little Biscuit!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update!! I'm encouraged by the change in medications. Please give sweet Biscuit hugs and kisses for me and tell him we love him so very much!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks for the udate, Vinh. Continuing to pray for little Biscuit and hope the new meds work. :grouphug:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

There is always the option of getting him a pet wheelchair so that he can use his rear legs.

We too are frustrated when he gets frustrated, but with parents like you, tell sweet biscuit to be patient, nothing stays the same:smootch:

With a Dr. like Dr. Sisson, there is hope.... who would have known that Dr. Sisson would come up with a new medication?

We at SM all came to love:heart: Biscuit so much as if he was our own fluff, and secretly, we don't want to admit it, but we too, don't want to let him go.

We want to know every move, every poo and every pee about him:HistericalSmiley:, so keep it coming.....


B..............But tell us, are you for real?:blink:

I...............Is it so that you are so smart?B) 

S..............Sweet as sugar:wub:

C..............Cute as can be:Cute Malt:

U..............Unequivocably the most famous fluff on SM:aktion033:

I...............Is Dr. Sisson your favorite Vet?:rockon:

T..............Tell us the true, are you a spoiled Maltese?:rochard:




*


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

With tears in my eyes i write you Vinh and Ann i have been praying for your little Biscuit everynight my heart is aching for you 3 please know that i will keep praying for you and always be here as i truly know the anguish and pain of what you are feeling im so sorry you have to be going through this oxoxxoxooxxoxooxoxoxx Please give little precious biscuit a kiss !!! 

love Anna


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

That first video was heartbreaking to watch... poor little Biscuit, he is just enduring so much..  We are all praying and sending good vibes your way...

I also wanted to say that I believe only Vinh and Ann know what is best for Biscuit and when it is his time to go to the bridge.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm praying the new meds will help give Biscuit better comfort. 

I was wondering if you are using the sling when he needs to poop? When Missy had her partial paralysis, the sling helped support her yet allowed her to get into the 'scrunch' position they use to poop. 
Also, until we got the wheelchair for her, I walked with her in the sling several times a day . The wheelchair came within 2 weeks ( we had it custom made and was pleasantly surprised how quickly it came! ) 
Also several times a day of massage helped as well. 

Wondering if accupuncture could maybe help to some degree? 

As to poop... when Missy was first dx with diabetes she had to go on a new diet . At first her poop became very hard/dry. Vet suggested I give her fatty acid supplement called Dermcaps ( fish oil, Vit E , safflower oil, and I think Borage seed oil) . That supplement really made a huge difference. I'd think even just adding fish oil would do the trick as well. Even now I give my two the Omega fish oil . I poke the capsule with a 'tack' and squeese into their food. 
Maybe ask the vet if a bit of oil added to Biscuit's food would soften the stools? 

You probably are already exploring these options... I'm just 'thinking out loud' .. and pasing along just in case. 

My prayers continue to be with you all!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I'm praying the new meds will help give Biscuit better comfort.
> 
> I was wondering if you are using the sling when he needs to poop? When Missy had her partial paralysis, the sling helped support her yet allowed her to get into the 'scrunch' position they use to poop.
> Also, until we got the wheelchair for her, I walked with her in the sling several times a day . The wheelchair came within 2 weeks ( we had it custom made and was pleasantly surprised how quickly it came! )
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Sweet biscuit, I am so glad Dr. Sisson is trying some new treatments! All your SM aunties love you and want you to feel better. Hugs to all three of you! :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good Morning Team Biscuit! 

Well they do say heartfelt prayers and words of wisdom do work from time to time! 
Today I have more promising news to share which should be a huge weight off all of our minds and giving up more hope on Biscuit fight for the better.

24 hours after we stop the Keppra, Biscuit continue to improve as far as getting more alert and also gaining strength back to his legs. While this is great news for Biscuit's progress, it is actually bad news for us because he can't sleep so he ends up keeping either both of us, or at least one of us awake with him. Unfortunately last night was poor little me who got torture by prince Biscuit. 

The better news is that around 4am, I was very tired and Biscuit was showing no signs that he intend to let me sleep. So I had to quickly come up with an idea to safely contain him, so I can catch a few Zzz's. I used two blankets and padded around where his bed is and I pretty much let him roam about in side bumping and tumbling around. He started to try to use his legs and after 5-10min of doing so, he slowly able to stand up, not for long, but he can stand and tries to walk. Then he started to try walking in a circle falling almost every other steps but he continue the efforts for another 20-40min. Things are looking good that Biscuit might actually be able to regain control of all four and could be walking on his own soon. We're crossing our fingers and we're doing the daily massage now, as Terry has suggested.

[To Sammy] You have such beautiful ways with words! Thank you!

[To Terry] We have not tried using the body sling because Biscuit back legs were too week to even stand let alone walk him. We did order a body sling setup where we can hang him comfortably in front of our chests. 

We love to know more about the custom wheelchair so please provide us with the link and info to who you've worked with before to have one made.

Thank you for the Omega fish oil suggestion. We'll consult with Dr. Sisson to ensure he's ok with this. 

Here is a video I've taken of Biscuit getting all excited knowing that Ann is preparing his food so he pace around like a headless chicken! This is before the last major seizures. 
http://youtu.be/LTj6dJzw9Xw

Here is the video of the latest home-made rehabilitation efforts.
http://youtu.be/zcsdySzWIZA


Question: Does any see any concern as far as allowing Biscuit to roam freely and wobbling like this could put him a risk of hard impact to his head or neck, risking further spinal injuries?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thats great news.:chili:. I pray that Biscuit continues to show improvement!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Boy he sure is a little fighter, struggling , but not giving up. Prayers continuing for Biscuit!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just watched the last video & am amazed that he can stand & walk around! Let's keep hoping for the very best results. 
And you 2 be sure & get some rest!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

And the Ossscar goeeees to........Biscuit and his parents:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh such good news!! He looks so wonderful prancing around in the video and he looks like he is feeling so well. It was a thrill to see him eating with such passion! It was so heartwarming to see such a positive video of the precious baby. Thanks for sharing them and keep up the good work. You three are in my thoughts and prayers always!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I also was amazed at how well Biscuit was moving around. I did not expect that and think things look good. I am praying he will continue to be regulated by the meds. 

You guys are the best parents ever! Hugs to all of you.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Vinh and Ann, thank you so much for updating us! I haven't been on SM much due to health issues, but am so excited to read the update! I am so very, very thankful to hear that little Biscuit is showing some improvement. You are absolutely the best judge of his progress and his willingness to fight this disease, and it's a testament to your love that you have devoted yourselves so willingly to his battle. Having had a dog with serious health issues, I'm convinced they let us know when it's time or if they want to continue to battle on, and it looks like Biscuit is determined to continue to be a little warrior! I'm thrilled that he has made progress, and thank God for that. You will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know when dealing with serious health issues... every positive step is worth rejoicing! Little biscuit sure does have a lot of spunk!! ..and together with yours and Ann's dedication ... and the Drs help, I pray Biscuit will continue to improve!


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Biscuit's Marathon!*

Good Morning Team Biscuit! or afternoon/evening wherever you may be on this beautiful planlet! 

Well Biscuit continue to do well on all fours. Now that he is able to be mobile on his own he is now on a peeing, pooping, and pacing marathon! :rofl:

He has been walking for the last 6-7 hours none stop! When he is tired or his legs gives in, he'll pause for a moment to regain strength and off he goes again! lol My wife has been exhausted watching over him for the last week only able to squeeze in a few hours of sleep here or there so right now she's out cold and I'm on Biscuit's watch!

Since he's mobile again, Mommy and Daddy are both back on Poop Patrol since Biscuit is known to go buffet on this poop whenever he gets the chance.

The latest CBC results came back and his white blood cell is a bit low. Dr. Sisson as requested that we do another CBC tomorrow 2/26 to see if his while blood cell continue to be low or has improves which will determine if we will gives us the OK to give the monthly schedule 8mg of Lumostine.

Dr. Sisson has also intructed us to lowered the next montly schedule dose of Cytarabine from 0.2 mls every 12 hours for 4 doses, down to 0.1 mls every 12 hours for 4 doses. 

Summary of Biscuit Meds are as follow:
Prednisone 10mg twice per day for next 8 days, then down to 7.5mg twice per day for 14 days and let Dr. Sisson knows how he doing so he can decide the next schedule of Prednisone dosage. He said he won't lowered the Prednisone too low as long as Biscuit continue to live. 

Felbamate 100mg every 8 hours
Phenobarbital 24.3mg every 12 hours
Mycophenolate 30mg every 12 hours
Leflunomide 20mg once per day
Lumostine 8mg once on 27th day of month
Cytarabine 0.1mls on 11th and 12th of every month, every 12 hours 4 dose total


Biscuit has seem to recover the full use of his mouth and jaws yet and he can only licks up soft liquid food or water at this time. We're hoping this would change soon so he can actually get to enjoy some of his favorite treats.


Biscuit and his parents want to express our gratitude for the continuing and overwhelming support and prayers. It is trully an honor and privilege to have everyone by ourside on this journey. Thank you and god bless everyone!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

God Bless You, Ann, and Sweet Biscuit, too! Happy to hear the improvement!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

What wonderful and encouraging news about little Biscuit and still hoping and praying that Biscuit continues to improve. I hope that both of you will be able to get some very much needed rest now that Biscuit is starting to turn the corner to better health.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Wonderful news! So happy for you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Elated with joy---thanking God for today's mercy. Praying strength for you, Ann & Biscuit.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that he is doing better! It is so touching to see Biscuit prancing around as he is waiting for his food. It is such a testament of your love and dedication for Biscuit. Thank you for keeping us posted on his progress. I will pray that he continues to do to better and that both you and your wife get much needed rest. ****BiG HUGS to all three of you!!****


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers your way. Was so good to see Biscuit up and walking around well after the earlier videos which were very startling. Hoping for continued improvement.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

so glad to hear that little Biscuit is up and about! :chili:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad he's doing better, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you little Biscuit.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear Biscuit is doing better. I will continue to pray for him.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*RIP Biscuit Pham Le, 2007-2013*

Hello SM and Team Biscuit

Sadly Biscuit has loss the battle against the horrendous NME disease and his family was by his side as he peacefully journey to Rainbow Bridge. 

He was doing so promissingly well then all of a sudden he started to go downhill starting with loss of appetite but drinks lot of water, he loss the strength to his legs, his while bloodcell count was low from the last CBC, and then things worsen where he wasn't eating or drinking at all. We were not sure of the root cause but Dr. Sisson initial suspicion for the decrease in appetite and drinking of excessive water could be early signs of liver complication due to the medication, especially the Prednisone. He also started to shivering constantly and we couldn't tell if he was having the constant minut seizures or not. He wasn't able to open his jaw nor able to extend his tongue easily making eating and drinking nearly impossible. We could not even give him his medication which was very frustrating and heartbroken for us to observing our precious boy suffering like this. We rushed him to the ER but soon realize that it is probably that time that we need to make the hardest decision and what is best for our boy. His family was by his side to the end as he peacefully journey on to Rainbow Bridge today at around 2pm on the 27th February 2013.

For all that has been an impact in our boy life and his journey, we have create a Eulogy to say good bye to our precious boy in which we hope by sharing it with everyone, and hope that it would bring peace of mind and final closure to an amazing battle and journey...


*Biscuit Pham Le*
Born: December 1st 2007
RIP: February 27th, 2013​ 
*Saying Good Bye to Our Precious Biscuit...from Mommy, Daddy, and Sister Kristie*​ 
It was faith that you were destine to be our precious and sweet little boy
We were blessed to have been your loving, caring, and devoted parents
From the first day you ran up to us, you have brought joy and laughter into our hearts
We will miss how you hate to shower and run for cover when you hear the words
We will miss how you follow Mommy around in every step and everywhere that she goes
We will miss how you would wake up to say good bye to Daddy as he leave for work
And how you wait impatiently at the front door to greet Mommy and Daddy when we come home
We will miss how you hate to be left alone and throw your separation anxiety tantrums
We will miss how you chase and bite your sister Kristie around
We will miss how you take every opportunity to beg for a bite of food with your adorable face
We will miss most being able to give you your favorite’s treats and especially...carrots, bananas, oranges, tangerines, apples, Asian pears, and most of all chicken nuggets and boiled chicken breast! 
Mommy will miss most the time she takes to hand-sew beautiful sweaters for you to wear
Daddy will miss most those time that I took my boy fishing
We will miss most your beautiful smiles and your loving kisses
We miss every opportunity to shower and spoiled our boy with love
Daddy will miss the chance to sneak you some treats while Mommy is not looking
In your final days, you have fought gallantly against a horrendous disease
And your Mommy and Daddy fought bravely beside you until the end
We had a wonderful 5yrs with our precious little boy
It was heartbreaking to have to say good bye to you but we were bless to have had the final time together walking and spending precious time with our boy enjoying a beautiful day outdoor
Your family was beside you as you went peacefully on the 27th February 2013...
You have left your paws imprint in our hearts and loving memories of you will forever be a part of Mommy and Daddy....we both misses you dearly as you take the journey to Rainbow Bridge...

*In Loving Memory of Our*
*Precious Biscuit*
*2007-2013*​


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Ann and Vinh, I am so terribly sorry! You were wonderful, loving parents who gave Biscuit every possible chance at healing. I hope you find comfort in wonderful memories and knowing that he is no longer suffering. My heart aches for you both!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry, Vinhle. You, Ann and especially Biscuit battled so bravely against this horrible disease.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:grouphug::crying:My heart breaks for your loss but is happy for precious Biscuit who is running carefree at the Bridge. I wish I could hug you both in person.It was as a valient fight for all of you,:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I am so very saddened to hear the news. So very sorry!! If it hurts me I can just imagine what your both feeling! : (


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Vinh and Ann ... 

My tears are flowing for you as I read about your precious Biscuit.

Your tribute to Biscuit is beautiful and so touching. 

I pray you find comfort and peace in knowing that Biscuit is no longer suffering from that terrible disease. I believe the Rainbow Bridge is in Heaven. I also pray you feel Biscuit's angelic spirit helping you feel and remind you ... what wonderful and devoted parents you were to him.

Team Biscuit is always here for you. Biscuit will always live on in our hearts.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Biscuit final day with Mommy and Daddy*

Thank you Marj and Maggie,


While we misses our boy dearly now and the house seem so empty without him, we know in our hearts that we have made the best decision for our boy, not for us even if in our hearts we question had we made the right call today. 


We also like to share some beautiful picture of us spending our final day with our precious boy outdoor on a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Vihn and Ann...My heart truly aches for you... :crying 2:
I hope you find comfort in knowing you did everything humanly possible for your precious boy, Biscuit... he couldn't have had a better mommy and daddy...that's for sure!!! 
I'm confident that Biscuit was well aware of your love and that he headed on his journey in the security of being surrounded by that love. 

RIP sweet little boy...you touched so many peoples hearts .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vihn and Ann - I'm so very sorry for your loss.:crying: I think that all of us felt like Biscuit was our baby and he was in the most loving family ever :wub: but I think many of us also knew that the end was very near after going through NME and GME with several beloved Maltese here on SM. There comes a time with them all that we have to put aside our needing them to stay with us and their needing to leave the pain and suffering behind. We hate the disease so much and each time it strikes we are sad, mad and devastated. We know this was the hardest decision for you to make and that you made it just for Biscuit.

I loved your eulogy. It truly painted what a wonderful, fun, naughty, life little Biscuit led and how much he meant to you and your family. His time on earth was way to short but he is now playing with others at the bridge and will be your little guardian angel. You were blessed to have him and he to have you. We mourn with you. :grouphug: RIP little Biscuit. :wub:


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

I am so, so sorry for your loss.You were a blessing to precious Biscuit and he to you. The three of you fought a brave and hard battle. Bless you for loving him so much and for giving him the best life possible. My love goes out to you for doing all you could for him. He is at peace now after a very difficult struggle. You are sad and missing him so but he is now running happy and finally healthy again. We will miss him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so terribly sorry for your loss of dear little Biscuit. You couldn't have been better parents and did all you could. Your eulogy is beautiful and a tribute to your life with him. Run pain free now Biscuit. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know the pain is absolutely heartbreaking but you can know that you did every possible thing for him. Most important, he always knew that he was loved.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

vinhle68;2282306
We also like to share some beautiful picture of us spending our final day with our precious boy outdoor on a beautiful sunny day.[/QUOTE said:


> Thank you, Vinh and Ann, for sharing all of the heartwarming pictures of you and darling Biscuit. What a beautiful and heartwarming way for the three of you to have spent the day together ... outside in the sunshine with the beauty of the flowers, the pond, and lawn. It's so easy to see in the pictures how much you loved Biscuit ... and, how much he loved both of you.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Vinh and Ann, I am really sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing pics of the beautiful day you guys spent together.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm beyond sad. What a wonderful parents Biscuit had, you guys never gave up on him, thats true love. May the good memories bring warmth to your hearts as Biscuit goes through the bridge running free with no pain holding him back. Please accept our condolences to you and your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Biscuit, no parents could have loved a fluff more.. You tried everything and never gave up hope... I know Biscuit is in heaven saying thank you and I love you a million times. What a beautiful tribute to Biscuit... It's healing knowing you could spend a happy sunny ,last day with him... He went to the bridge with that sunny day in his memory..he went to the bridge wrapped in love...


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. You were great parents...Biscuit couldn't have wished for a more loving mom and dad.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Vinh and Ann,

I am speechless and so sorry for your loss. Biscuit had a wonderful life because of your family and I hope you have no regrets. You are wonderful parents to Biscuit and I know he is running pain-fee with his adorable smile at the rainbow bridge. We are here to support you and I know the upcoming time will be difficult. Big hugs to both of you...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh & Ann, there is a huge lump in my throat this morn. as I read of your loss---what a precious eulogy of your little guy. I have said this before, but I feel it fits little Biscuit completely: "it is said of some that they were just too good for THIS world." RIP little guy---you were completely surrounded by love on earth from two adoring, thoughtful and tenacious care-givers. 
Also a special thank you to Dr. S, who is trying so faithfully to support these little souls. Let's continue to stand behind finding a cure for this dreadful disease.
May God sweeten your memories and give you peace.:grouphug::grouphug:
from your ever caring, Team Biscuit!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Vinh and Ann, I am so terribly sorry to hear about little Biscuit. I know you must be devastated. Sometimes things in this world make no sense at all-- and I just hope that someday God provides an answer so we'll understand. You were amazing parents to Biscuit, and above all, he knew how very much he was loved. RIP Biscuit-- run free of pain at the Rainbow Bridge. 

Big hugs to you both-- I'm just incredibly saddened at the news.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of little Biscuit. You were amazing parents to him, that gave everything to him , for a chance to get better. Run and play , at the bridge, little one! No more pain, or suffering.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

RIP Biscuit.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost precious little Biscuit, you were the best parents he could have had and your photos show just how much joy he brought you. Rest in peace Biscuit.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry!!! Rest in peace little Biscuit..:crying::crying:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss! What a wonderful tribute and photo journey! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. May you be comforted knowing that you did all you could to give your boy the best possible life.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I was so saddened to read that little Biscuit passed away. He and you both certainly fought a very good fight and were all so very brave during his illness. May you know in your hearts and minds that Biscuit is now at the Rainbow Bridge where his suffering and pain is now over. Thank you for sharing those beautiful pictures and tribute.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Biscuit was such a fighter and so were his parents. Rest in peace sweet Biscuit.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Biscuit was a tough little man. RIP.


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy. Rest in peace, sweet sweet Biscuit.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your beloved Biscuit. He was definitely a special little boy and will be remembered and missed by all. 
RIP sweet little one .


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Vinh and Ann, I am so very sorry. What a beautiful tribute to dear little Biscuit.
Your fight has shown us all the true meaning of bravery, of selflessness, of determination, of family, and of deep and true love for your Biscuit.
When I talk my dog Buddy out for a walk at night, I always look up at the stars and think of the ones that I have lost. I will be thinking of dear Biscuit too, a bright shiny twinkling star who is blessed to have a family who loves him so very much.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Although I wasn't able to watch your videos (to much of a softie) I have been following sweet Biscuits journey. I can only hope that IF I were to ever have to deal with anything like this I can display the courage you have for your beautiful Biscuit. My heart is broken. I can only hope that you are taking comfort in the fact that he is at the bridge playing with all the other beautiful babies that had to leave as well. I will continue to pray for you during this most difficult time.

RIP SWEET BISCUIT.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of your both today.:grouphug:


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Difficult to type thru the tears...please accept my heartfelt condolences. You are both an inspiration and your final words totally expressed your love for Biscuit. Praying you find solace in the fact that you did everything humanly possible for your sweet baby and he is now resting in peace.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I was so very saddened to see that Biscuit had made his journey to the Bridge...  I am so sorry for your loss, Vinh and Ann. You must be so heartbroken. We all knew how hard the 3 of you fought, how you never gave up. He knew how much he was loved :heart: We will all miss sweet little Biscuit, but I know we are all grateful that he is in no more pain or discomfort. RIP Biscuit :heart:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I love the pictures that you shared of his last day. The love you both have for him is very clear in those photos! Thank you for sharing him with your SM family!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss of Biscuit.


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm sitting here at work trying to hide the tears. I'm so sorry for your loss of Biscuit. He was such a precious boy. He is now running pain free at the bridge with my sweet girl Tory. I'm sending you love. I cannot believe he is gone.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Vinh & Ann, please don't get lost from SM---you are part of this family now and we need/want to know how you are doing as you learn to engage your loss. We care about you both. Please stop in to let us know how things are going.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is so sad. The pics of Biscuit's last day were precious. He was such a beautiful boy. RIP sweet Biscuit .


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear you lost your precious Biscuit. I hope you take comfort in knowing he is now at peace. You were wonderful fluff parents and I hope you will some day find another fluff to touch your heart as Biscuit has touched all of ours. :heart: Run free little boy!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Vine and Ann,
I am very new here. I too just lost my boy on 2/14. His birthday is Sunday..he would have been 5. I had to make the horrible decision to let him go. Kirby seemed perfectly healthy. He had a lot of issues...but you wouldn't know it if you weren't me. I had a great last day with him. I am still really grieving. I just wanted to say I understand. Your eulogy was beautiful. I couldn't watch your videos. I am so raw myself....but please know you are in my prayers. Kirby was only with me for 4.9 years..not enough time. Just like Biscuit...their lives were way too short. But provided us all with so much love. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

With heavy hearts
and tears in our eyes
after 5 years
we must say goodbye

Please understand,
we have done all we could,
If there was anything else we could do,
You know we would

We are sitting right here
gently rubbing your ears
while we talk to you softly 
trying to hold back the tears

The memories you gave us
We will never forget
Especially the ones
Of the day we both met

One last hug and one last kiss
You have no idea how much you'll be missed

We looked into your eyes
one last time
You told us it's ok
You knew it was time

So with heavy hearts
and tears in our eyes
Just for now
Little Biscuit
We must say goodbye:heart:

Author unknown


......and yes with heavy heart and uncontrollable tears coming down, I write this.....

Almost a year ago to this date, on March 3rd, I too lost Girlie Dolcina who also had the same illness.

Biscuit was a special fluff to me: when Vinh and Ann first discovered that he was ill with GME,
we exchanged several private messages and it was then that they decided to do what I did,
which was to fly from California to Boston to see the best Neurologist, Dr. Sisson.

Today, I am not only mourning the 1 year anniversary of the loss of my girl/fluff, but I am mourning Biscuit, and the tears will continue and the sadness will not go away 
until Vinh and Ann will tell us that they have made it through this sad period in their life.

Today, I am far away from home, I am not in California,
I am in Florida for 4 days and did not expect to go on line and open SM,
but something pushed me to open, and when I saw this, I couldn't stop crying uncontrollably.

Vinh and Ann, I know that these days will be so hard for you, the despair will be unbearable. 

I would like to keep in touch with you, if you like to send me private messages, I'll be there for you.

No one better than the SM family knows the pain of losing a fluff, so stay in touch and know that only time will heal your pain. 

...and last time I dedicate this to our little Biscuit



B...............Bye bye for now Biscuit:innocent:

I................In Daddy and Mommy's heart forever:heart:

S...............Shhhh....He is now resting in peace:amen:

C...............Cannot and will not ever forget you:smcry:

U...............Undeniably the most loved fluff on earth:smootch:

I................In the end your fought a good fight Little Biscuit:wub:

T................The tears are coming down and won't stop:crying:




*


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Piccolina said:


> With heavy hearts
> and tears in our eyes
> after 5 years
> we must say goodbye
> ...


Beautifully said, Sammy. :smootch:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh my! I just read the wonderful, heartfelt and loving tribute that Vihn and Ann posted on the occasion of dear Biscuit's passing over to the Bridge. I have tears streaming down my face for this sweet fluff that I knew only through this forum but even still, the love that Vihn and Ann has for this baby was so very powerfully felt by us all. The news of his passing stings deeply for us all. Vihn and Ann, you were simply the best parents that any dog could ever have. I know that Biscuit felt that love deeply through all the pain and turmoil that he had to endure. God Bless you both...the world is better because of the love you shared with your special boy and your tireless devotion to his well-being. May God heal your broken hearts and may you find comfort in the memories of your beautiful boy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> With heavy hearts
> and tears in our eyes
> after 5 years
> we must say goodbye
> ...


Dearest Sammie ... You have a beautiful heart.

I cried all over again reading your words and thinking about your beloved Dolcina and Biscuit.

Vinh and Ann ... Yesterday I started to read your beautiful tribute for Biscuit to my husband. I couldn't get past the first sentence without the tears starting to flow again. So, my dear husband started to read it on his own. While reading about your darling Biscuit ... and looking at the poignant pictures of Biscuit with his Mommy and Daddy, outside in the sunshine ... my husband could not stop his tears either. With that, just think how your angel Biscuit ... and, you and Ann ... have touched all of us on Spoiled Maltese. I think each and every one of us fell in love with Biscuit. 

I pray you find peace and comfort in knowing you were such awesome and loving parents to your precious Biscuit.

We are all here for you.


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Still missing our boy*

Hello SM and Team Biscuit!
From the bottom of our hearts, we would like to thanks everyone for your heartfelt condolences and sympathies for the loss of our precious Biscuit. If it wasn’t for the support of our SM family, we are sure this journey wouldn’t have been much more difficult to bear. :ThankYou:

*To Sandi*- you don’t have to worry because we’re not going anywhere. We’ve fell in love with the amazing SM family that has been a part of Biscuit life and journey.

*To Sammy*- once again, thank you for your beautiful poem as a tribute to Biscuit! Yes, we would love to keep in touch and catch up on all of your fluffs’ stories.

Well it’s coming to the 2nd day since we have to say goodbye to our precious boy and the pain from a loss so dear to our hearts has not gone away or gotten any better. We found ourselves in constant thoughts of him, mostly missing a dear and devoted friend who has left our side. 

Ann is mostly distraught still and she misses our boy dearly. It is easy to understand this since Biscuit came into our family, he is Mommy’s boy and Ann is his guardian angel. He spend 24/7 with his Mommy and he goes everywhere with us and we won’t go anywhere where we cannot bring him. Waking up the last 24-48hrs was not easy for us as we find ourselves to not accepting the reality that our boy has gone to heaven and we found ourselves pretending to see if we can catch a glimpse of him somewhere nearby. 

We also found ourselves sitting here thinking back to that last few minutes and second guessing our decisions. In our hearts I’m sure we know that we have made the best decision for our boy but because of our strong love and compassion for him, we found ourselves wondering if had we rushed into the decision to let him go, could we have at least spend a few more days with him, or could there be a slight miracle that he could have eventually gotten better...these are naturally thoughts that I’m sure everyone who goes through the same event would have had to go through as you process through the mourning period of the loss of such a loving and dedicated companion. 

On that day, we decided that we had to have Biscuit cremated and back home with us the same day so we drove his directly to the location and waited for the procedure to complete. Biscuit is now home with us in both ashes and in spirits. Ann still sleep with him nested closely to Mommy’s chest and during the day Biscuit lies comfortably in his favorite bed and blanket, right next to his favorite toy red ball and his favorite’s sweater. We are working on putting together a picture album in remembrance of our boy and we’re also working on creating our own custom display mural that will showcase his ashes, his favorite’s items, and our fondest picture of our precious boy. I truly think that this will help us to not only complete the mourning of losing Biscuit but to also fill our hearts with joy and spirit that we continue to celebrate his stories and legacy. 
We have thought and had discussion of eventually bringing a new love one into the family again but we both agreed that it is too early and we’re simply not ready...

For now, we are going to take a break and this weekend I am taking Ann out of town to get some needed fresh air and change of environment. Guess who’s coming with us... -)

God bless everyone for your continuing support and effort to be a part of our family and our journey.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know how much you love him and miss him. We slept with Amy's cremains on our bed too. I cuddled up on the couch for months with her cremains next to my heart...
The day we had to wait for her cremains to come back was the longest day of our lives.It helped that she was finally back home...
Biscuit is with you and I hope it will help...
We brought two fluffs, Emily and Sasha into our lives.. just a couple days before we sent Amy too the bridge,we knew her time was coming...they helped us so much,I don't know if we could have got through the grief without them...
We just needed a fluff to hold, hug, kiss and sniff...
You'll know when the time is right. 
Just know you won't be replacing Biscuit, he knows that, you're keeping his love alive and it will grow in another special fluff and will be alive forever.
I feel if we hadn't gotten another fluff, Amy's love and spirit might passed out of our lives forever...I think each fluff is a vessel for our love from one to the next...


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Sweet memories...*

Thank you Michelle

We had Biscuit cremated with this special angel to watch over him and we've also capture his front-right paw print. :blush:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Dear Vinh and Annn i just read the news im so sorry and may god give you peace i cannot believe it I will keep praying for you from the bottom of my heart sorry ((((((


Anna and Becky


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Viinh and Ann, I've mentioned this for others who have lost their beloved fluff-babies, because I know it helped me. I had heart necklace made from my Dolly's DNA from her blood, but they can use other sources:








It's something that allows me to keep Dolly close to my heart, and I love it. I bought it here: Shop Perpetua Life Jewel DNA Jewelry | Custom Dog DNA Jewelry | Cat DNA Jewelry

I'm so glad you're staying around the SM family. When the time is right for you to add another fluff to your family, we will love the opportunity to rejoice with you, just as we have been honored to share Biscuit's journey and are grieving alongside you now. Don't rush your healing-- everyone is different, so let your hearts be your guide. It took me a year to consider another fluff after I lost Dolly, but the breeder who Pippa came from said that she has had people adopt another fluff the day their little one passed because they couldn't bear to come home to an empty house. So it is entirely individual--you have to grieve in your own way and in your own time. 

Sending lots of love and prayers your way.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*No Words Just Tears.*
*Sleep Well Little One**


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Vihn and Ann, I think most of us 'question' ourselves after we have to make that dreadful decision. Some question was it 'too-soon'... others question 'did we wait too long'... all the natural process of the mourning period... but in fact I believe we all know deep in our hearts it was the loving and compassionate thing to do. 

It is the ultimate act of love to take on the pain so they can be spared theirs! I know sweet little Biscuit is looking down and saying "Thank you Mom and Dad for loving me that much"! 

Aside from the amazing love and support from our SM family... I found doing a few things helped me thru the healing process. One was I created a "memory box" for Missy, putting into it not only her harness, leash, etc but also I printed out all the loving and supportive messages, poems etc. sent to us. 

Another thing I did was write to Missy.. yes I wrote just as if I was talking to her... every day... most times several times a day..
Sometimes reflecting on her first days with us and how she made us laugh...other times stating my anger at how unfair I felt it was she got all her problems etc. Yes a lot of pages.. a lot of tears ( but the tears came anyway) but in the end I found it to be 'comforting and healing'. 

A third thing I did was to honor her was to go to our vet and set-up a "Missy-Memorial" account. I had always been so grateful that over the years we were able to provide whatever medical/health treatments she needed. We're not wealthy but were able to provide for her, and often had thought how awful it would have been if we couldn't have afforded to do that for her. How there are so many who love their pets but are financially burdened and simply couldn't do all they would want. 
I told the vet practice I would rely on them to discern which pet needed the financial help the most. I didn't need to know 'who' nor did the family need to know from who it came. ( We live in rather small town and felt privacy was important). It wasn't a huge amount but hoped it might just might be enough to make a difference. We also had friends and family who knew of this who added to to it. 
Several months went by when one day I got a call from the vet clinic... saying that a family benefitted from some of the funds. They thought I'd like to know how very grateful they were that a treatment was able to be done for thie pet that they'd otherwise not be able to afford. I can't tell you how it helped me 'cope' knowing in some small way Missy's passing had a 'good' come out of it. 

We all cope in our own way and what helps one may be of no help to another.... but thought I'd share just in case it might help you and Ann in some small way. 

I continue to think of Biscuit and of course you and Ann as you endure the heartache of loss.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Vihn and Ann, I think most of us 'question' ourselves after we have to make that dreadful decision. Some question was it 'too-soon'... others question 'did we wait too long'... all the natural process of the mourning period... but in fact I believe we all know deep in our hearts it was the loving and compassionate thing to do.
> 
> It is the ultimate act of love to take on the pain so they can be spared theirs! I know sweet little Biscuit is looking down and saying "Thank you Mom and Dad for loving me that much"!
> 
> ...


:goodpost: and a beautiful legacy to Missy!
:wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Vihn and Ann. I am so sorry for your loss. Sweet Biscuit rest in peace with the angels. You both were such great parents to that little boy. I had a hard time reading some of his journey, but I thought of you all often. 
xxxx


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Vihn and Ann - I am glad that you came back and plan to still be part of SM. I think that every one of us here hasn't had you both and Biscuit out of our minds lately. Mourning his loss, knowing that you made the ultimate sacrifice and missing him so much. Every day is so hard and it just takes time to come to terms with it. You both know that you wouldn't trade the years, months, days, minutes and seconds you had with Biscuit for anything in the world. Praying that you will be able to draw strength from that. Wonderful suggestions from Terry (love the idea of a fund paying it forward) and Jackie's "heart" is so beautiful. 
Glad that you're getting away. Hard to look around every corner and expect to see Biscuit but he will be your guardian angel so even though you don't see him, he's there with you.
And when the time is right, I hope you will open your hearts to another Maltese who needs your love.:grouphug: If there's anything we can do, let us know.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Please accept my condolences to you and your wife. I'm very sorry that you lost your Biscuit to his fight! May your forever baby be free at the Rainbow Bridge and to play with the others. Rest in peace dear Biscuit Rest in Peace.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Vihn and Ann, I am heartbroken for you both. While he had to leave you far too soon, Biscuit had the best life any fluff could want, filled with love and fun and joy, with parents that gave all of themselves to him. I hope you will soon find the peace that Biscuit now has at the bridge.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I'm so sorry for your terrible loss. Just know that he is waiting for you at the bridge, but in the meantime, he is playing and running and healthy. *

*The time will come when you will be able to extend your love and life for another fluff, and Biscuit will rejoice for the next one that comes into your life, knowing what a wonderful home it will have.*


----------

